# So where are the San Diego Hot Spots?!



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I am going to be in San Diego for the siggraph conference next month and would love to meet some of the folks out there. I do not know yet whether I will have a vehicle but if anyone herfs downtown I could do that for sure!

Aug 4th - 11th


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



shaerza said:


> I am going to be in San Diego for the siggraph conference next month and would love to meet some of the folks out there. I do not know yet whether I will have a vehicle but if anyone herfs downtown I could do that for sure!
> 
> Aug 4th - 11th


we S.H.I.Ters love to herf..:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



shaerza said:


> I am going to be in San Diego for the siggraph conference next month and would love to meet some of the folks out there. I do not know yet whether I will have a vehicle but if anyone herfs downtown I could do that for sure!
> 
> Aug 4th - 11th


shhhheeeeeettttt, you'll probably be lucky enough to herf w/ the S.H.I.T.er's :tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



jmcrawf1 said:


> shhhheeeeeettttt, you'll probably be lucky enough to herf w/ the S.H.I.T.er's :tu


heh well I never see any info on where these legendary S.H.I.T. herfs take place so


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



shaerza said:


> heh well I never see any info on where these legendary S.H.I.T. herfs take place so


It's a secret...shhhhhhhhhh....i...t....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



shaerza said:


> heh well I never see any info on where these legendary S.H.I.T. herfs take place so


That's because they take place at our homes. We're not about to publish our addresses. My suggestion is to post in the S.H.I.T. thread and/or PM one of the regulars (pnoon, galaga, SDmate, GOAT LOCKER, SD Beerman). Once in a while we take it on the road (like this week) to hook up with visiting gorillas.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



pnoon said:


> That's because they take place at our homes. We're not about to publish our addresses. My suggestion is to post in the S.H.I.T. thread and/or PM one of the regulars (pnoon, galaga, SDmate, GOAT LOCKER, SD Beerman). Once in a while we take it on the road (like this week) to hook up with visiting gorillas.


Rgr. Maybe a mod could change my initial subject line to SD hot spots instead. As that probably would have been the more appropriate title anyways.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



shaerza said:


> Rgr. Maybe a mod could change my initial subject line to SD hot spots instead.  As that probably would have been the more appropriate title anyways.


Done.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



pnoon said:


> That's because they take place at our homes. We're not about to publish our addresses. My suggestion is to post in the S.H.I.T. thread and/or PM one of the regulars (*pnoon*, *galaga*, *SDmate*, GOAT LOCKER, SD Beerman). Once in a while we take it on the road (like this week) to hook up with visiting gorillas.


I hear those three are real a-holes, but if you bring prune juice, they loosen right up.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



shaerza said:


> Rgr. Maybe a mod could change my initial subject line to SD hot spots instead. As that probably would have been the more appropriate title anyways.


well it's 89 deg in the gazebo in my back yard, is that hot enough for ya...:ss


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



Kayak_Rat said:


> I hear those three are real a-holes, but if you bring prune juice, they loosen right up.


Ewe never could count.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

*Re: So where are the San Diego herfs?!*



SDmate said:


> well it's 89 deg in the gazebo in my back yard, is that hot enough for ya...:ss


Cooler then its been in Ohio the past few days for what its worth!


----------

